# Transmission Fluid maintenence on '05 A4



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

I just passed the 50,000 mile mark on my '05 A4 GTO. The manual recommends you change the transmission fluid at this time. On an automatic is it really necessary? No leaks, and it shifts great. If so, what kind of fluid do you recommend besides what is recommended by the manufacturer? 
Thanks!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd think for the severe duty these cars typically see, a full fluid exchange (trans "flush" in laymans terms) would be good preventative maintenance at even 25,000 miles. Draining the pan/changing the filter only gets out about 1/3 to 1/2 of the fluid on any given auto trans.

You can't go wrong with AMSoil's ATF. I think the upper temperature limit on that stuff is something like ~390°F before it breaks down, well over 100° better than standard dino ATF. It also remains more fluid at colder temperatures, making the trans shift better at cold temps. It made a heck of a difference even in the manual trans in my DD.


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd think for the severe duty these cars typically see, a full fluid exchange (trans "flush" in laymans terms) would be good preventative maintenance at even 25,000 miles. Draining the pan/changing the filter only gets out about 1/3 to 1/2 of the fluid on any given auto trans.
> 
> You can't go wrong with AMSoil's ATF. I think the upper temperature limit on that stuff is something like ~390°F before it breaks down, well over 100° better than standard dino ATF. It also remains more fluid at colder temperatures, making the trans shift better at cold temps. It made a heck of a difference even in the manual trans in my DD.


Thanks for the reply and suggestion. Is a frans flush something you can do yourself or should that be taken in to do? I figured I would just drain, replace, filter, and put new fluid in but if you say it only gets out about 1/2 of the fluid not sure I want to even waste my time!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Take it to a shop unless you have some type of fluid recovery/exchange equipment at home.


----------

